# Tesla Model 3 Virtual Reality First-Ride



## Spheriview (Apr 9, 2016)

*Experience a virtual reality ride along in the Tesla Model 3 recorded during the Model 3 unveiling event at Space X on March 31st, 2016. See what all the excitement is about from the passenger seat perspective, using google cardboard compatible goggles.If you aren't using goggles make sure to drag your cursor around.*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7s60cwlX-U*


----------

